# Are E46 M3s Drive by wire?



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

I was thinking of trading up my 330i for either an E36 or E46 M3. I don't like the Drive By Wire system in my 330i, and like the idea of the good ole mechanical throttle. I know the E36 M3 is mechanical throttle. Is the E46 M3 Mechanical too?

Thanks

DM


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

It's DBW.

Although people have said the DBW response is better in the M3 than the others. :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The M3 comes with the Sport button, when activated, makes the accelarator more responsive.


----------

